#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Pipe Drafting and Design, 2nd Ed - Ebbok Required

## danieljk

Hi Guys,
Looking for E-book for the Pipe Drafting and Design, 2nd Ed book .Details are as below.
=================================================
Pipe Drafting and Design, 2nd Ed.  
  Author: Roy Parisher and Robert Rhea
  Format: Paperback
  Pages: 368
  ISBN: 0750674393
  Publisher: Butterworth-Heinemann
  Year Published: 2001
  Item Number: 100-281

Description: This book takes students from drafting and design fundamentals into the computer age with detailed advice on the use of AutoCAD and PRO-PIPE. 

Pipe Drafting and Design provides students with the basic skills they will need to prepare a wide range of piping drawings. It presents a step-by-step approach to the basic fundamentals students will need to begin a successful career in industrial drafting and design. Each chapter includes helpful exercises and questions designed to help readers review and practice the concepts presented. 



Table of Contents: 
Overview of pipe drafting and design 
Pipe 
Pipe fittings 
Flange basics 
Valves 
Mechanical equipment 
Flow diagrams and instrumentation 
Codes and specifications 
Plant coordinates and elevations 
Piping arrangement drawings 
Standard piping details 
Piping systems 
Piping isometrics 


Customizing AutoCAD 
Piping computer-aided drawing 
Appendixes: Fitting and flange data 
Glossary 
Review of lettering 
Review of math 
Review of scales 
Index 
 ====================================

Pls post if someone has this book? 

Thanks in advance..See More: Pipe Drafting and Design, 2nd Ed - Ebbok Required

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers 

Pipe Drafting and Design, Second Edition
by Roy A. Parisher Robert A. Rhea  

Link for Download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## kabeerdoss

Hello friend
                 please tell me, how to download Pipe Drafting and Design files (Download - ifile.it). i have try so much time, but i can't able to download the Pipe Drafting and Design documents. i will waiting for your reply.
[IMG]C:\Documents and Settings\user\Desktop\sample image[/IMG]

thanks and regards

doss

----------


## kabeerdoss

Hi

	Thank you very much for your reply
Thank

Regards
Doss

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## khurmi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## samdanny5

can i get these links for download samdanny5@yahoo.co.in

thankyou

----------


## mohammed_eldieb

hello.. 
 iam asking for sand filters slow and rapid types in detailed design for water treatment plants >>..my mail   ms.eldieb@yahoo.com
iam a new mechanical design engineer for water treatmentplants... tanks alot

----------


## Budiana

thank you nwingwon of sharing

----------

